# What Are You Doing Right Now?



## lifesaver (Jan 22, 2009)

Me................. Well, i'm sitting here at my desk looking at my fish (a male beta, named, Ollie) he's just lying there, at the bottom of his tank not moving a muscle... looks like maybe he's sleeping. Hmmm! he must have senced being watched cause he just all of the sudden swam to the top and made a quick swim around in a circle and now he's back to the bottom just resting again. At this point i'm thinking... gee, it must be boring to be a fish; nobody to look at, nobody to talk to nobody to argue with, no this and no that. Just sit there in a tank of water and wait for each day to come and the owner shows up and says "Good Morning, Ollie, You Ready For Breakfast" and down comes a few sprinkles of fish food. And that's it until the next day.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm watching LOST, which we recorded earlier tonight (season opener).

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

Being mad because DISH Network doesn't carry ABC in our area so I can't watch LOST... oh I know... Tomorrow I can use the computer to watch it but TOMORROW IS a long time from now....sigh


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 22, 2009)

pdswife said:


> Being mad because DISH Network doesn't carry ABC in our area so I can't watch LOST... oh I know... Tomorrow I can use the computer to watch it but TOMORROW IS a long time from now....sigh


It will be worth it, but don't take your eyes off of it because it's all over the place (and all over time)!

Barbara


----------



## fahriye (Jan 22, 2009)

It is 8 am here in UK. I am enjoying my cup of coffee in bed and watching morning GMTV. I will be checking my emails before I get up, for another busy day ahead.


----------



## miniman (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm going off to school in a minute (teaching rather than learning)


----------



## homecook (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm watching reruns of Law and Order. Snacking on tostitos and jalapeno cheese dip, washing it down with a coke.

Barb


----------



## radhuni (Jan 22, 2009)

I had my lunch just now.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 22, 2009)

Just woke up - looking on here


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm about to enter a few quick sweepstakes, then I will go to bed and watch an episode of "Lost in Space" with my Honey Bunny, and then I will go to sleep.  

Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> I'm about to enter a few quick sweepstakes, then I will go to bed and watch an episode of "Lost in Space" with my Honey Bunny, and then I will go to sleep.
> 
> Barbara


Lost was busy busy tonight..I even gave up Idol to watch it.  For the life of me I never can get the hang of it, but it sure keeps ya in your chair
kades


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sitting in my truck waiting for the train to take me to New York


----------



## oatmealkookie1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just  checking the  boards  before I head to work .... Just  in case  I  see a new  recipe  I need to  pick up  ingredients for to  make  tonight ..


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 22, 2009)

Coffee


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I am just done with a shower, drinking my coffee and catching up here before getting ready for work.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 22, 2009)

Working on my thesis for awhile then off to fix a couple toilets and a ceiling fan.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 22, 2009)

JoeV said:


> Working on my thesis for awhile then off to fix a couple toilets and a ceiling fan.



You owe me a screen cleaning.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 22, 2009)

just finished feeding the furry gang and cleaning out the litterboxes.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 22, 2009)

deciding if i make frosting first or scrub a couple toilets.....


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

Playing games here, NOT getting my work done and getting ready to go for a hair cut!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just finished breakfast of hash browns, eggs and coffee.  Also have chili simmering on the stove for today's supper.


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Right now I'm eating a piece of of chocolate friendship cake that one of my co-worker's made, and it's goooood.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

and you didn't bring a piece for your friends here @ DC??? 

 that sounds yummy


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 22, 2009)

It was yummy. I'll have to ask her to either make another one, or give me the recipie.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 22, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> You owe me a screen cleaning.


 Sorry, you'll have to call a cleaning contractor... I just fix toilets! Which, by the way, are now in good working order and everyone is happy. Not everyone can do what I do, which is why my other car is a Mercedes. Mike Rowe would be proud of me and my Dirty Jobs.

Eating my lunch now and will go fix the ceiling fan for another customer.


----------



## Toots (Jan 22, 2009)

I just came home at lunchtime to give my dogs a potty break, eat lunch and then its back to work for me.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2009)

Catching up on some paperwork... playing DC... listening to Paul chat with his friend 'DUDE'... drinking coffee, fighting a headache, trying to decide what to make for dinner, wanting to be warm, yawning, and worrying.... is that enough?


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 22, 2009)

At the moment I am pretending to be working, but really I'm just playing around.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 22, 2009)

boy did i open a can of worms.....
started in the boys room, now i got legogirls room done, then the hutch..... 
Good thing dinner's in the crock already!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

Winding down from work.  have my stuffed peppers all prepped, just need to pop them in the oven and flip the switch. Will pour myself a glass of chablis while I wait.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 22, 2009)

Waiting for my pot pie to finish cooking and playing on DC.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 22, 2009)

bglc, I want a piece of that cake too.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was reading a book for awhile , then decided to check emails and pop in here for a bit.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 22, 2009)

sitting at computer waiting for blood sugar to go up for some reason it dropped to 47. it is inching up after three spoonfuls of brown sugar. really need to renew the things that raise it. and need to get more juice and hard candy here just in case.


----------



## Constance (Jan 22, 2009)

I did some work on my book tonight, but I get impatient because it goes so slowly sometimes. I think all the meds (I'm not talking pain pills) I take have affected my concentration.


----------



## Constance (Jan 22, 2009)

babetoo said:


> sitting at computer waiting for blood sugar to go up for some reason it dropped to 47. it is inching up after three spoonfuls of brown sugar. really need to renew the things that raise it. and need to get more juice and hard candy here just in case.



My 11 yr old grandson has juvenile diabetes, and his sugar fluctuates wildly.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 22, 2009)

Tying up some flies for my Tennessee trip.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 23, 2009)

Having coffee and checking my emails.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 23, 2009)

Reading this thread.


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a headache, so I'm looking for some excedrin.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2009)

Checking out DC as I do my first of 4 dialysis for the day. Hot coffee, toast and ice cubes at my side

kades


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 23, 2009)

I am staying home while the plumber does his thing.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 23, 2009)

waiting for my son to pick up some bean soup, i made. when i want a dish that is best made in large quanties. i eat my share and pass the bulk of it off to him. he does cooking in his household and this gives him a little break.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm trying to clean my home office - ugh! Everything seems to end up in here. It amazes me how many of Fisher's toys end up in here, too.


----------



## Run_Out (Jan 23, 2009)

I am logged on to Discuss Cooking finding out what everyone is doing.

later


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 23, 2009)

Putting on my shoes to go out to happy hour.   Guinness for strength.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 24, 2009)

Sitting in front of the computer at almost 4 am.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 24, 2009)

Waiting for sandwich rolls to rise. Made the dough about 20 minutes ago. Also getting ready to make Oatmeal Raisin Cake Cookies when I finish my oatmeal.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 24, 2009)

Having coffee, checking out DC, and planning this week'd dinner menu. It is my Saturday morning quiet time!


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 24, 2009)

Having coffe, checking my emails, waiting for the plumber.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2009)

Just fed the outside kitties and retrieved the newspaper from the driveway newspaper tube.  Checked email and getting ready to have some breakfast.  I'm a bit of a slug today.  Was up until almost 3 a.m. so I indulged myself and slept until 8.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 24, 2009)

Didn't sleep well last night, so I'm a bit of a slug this a.m., too. Time to get breakfast, then make a shopping list, buy groceries for dinner, and start cleaning up since we're having guests this evening.


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 24, 2009)

Today I finally got around to reorganizing my hardcopy recipes -- something I've been putting off for the last two years.  I'm still in the middle of it though.  

I have a lot of recipes from cooking school and magazines.  And even if the recipe is saved in my computer, I like printing it out to use in the kitchen which also allows me to write down cooking notes and modifications to the recipe.

Each recipe page goes into a clear plastic sleeve. All the sleeves go into a 3-inch document binder.  The binder is very easy to use and allows me to remove/add/re-sort the sleeves according to various categories.  

When I'm done, I'll have at least two binders, one for cooking and one for baking.  No more frustrations looking for recipes.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 24, 2009)

*What are you doing right now?*

Well, I'm at Starbucks at the corner of Sunset Bl and St. Andrews surfing the internets.  Like I said before, their coffee is terrible and overpriced.  But I like their unlimited free wi-fi.  
I'm just killing time here before heading into work.


----------



## dave the baker (Jan 24, 2009)

Waiting for DW to get ready so we can go out to breakfast.  With her hours, weekends are our only real time together, so we make the most of it.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 24, 2009)

cleaning house in between peeking here.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 24, 2009)

making breakfast


----------



## JoeV (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't say what I'm doing... it's a matter of National Security.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking out the window and thinking about how nice it would be if spring would hurry up and get here.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 24, 2009)

Listening to puddle of mudd, she hates me and waiting to talk to my boy.


----------



## dave the baker (Jan 24, 2009)

Cleaning the patio; getting ready to mess it up again.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 24, 2009)

just finished a small dinner . checking here before i shut it down.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 25, 2009)

Having coffee.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2009)

Just finished cleaning up after having breakfast and am getting ready to shower and wash my hair.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 25, 2009)

Baking Banana Oatmeal Muffins, watching bobsledding on tv, doing laundry, and DC, Facebook, etc.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 25, 2009)

Trying desperately to get warm..... not working too well. 
I'll try some hot tea, then maybe get under the blanket I'm working on finishing for my son.....


----------



## babetoo (Jan 25, 2009)

just got up from a nap. nursing my head cold. looking up knitting pattern, looking at a purse making book, and just goofing around


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2009)

trying to remember our new phone number!!


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 25, 2009)

Just put a squash casserole in the oven for a potluck...dinner and a movie. Listening to "Reggae Central" on KPFK online and scratching my dog, Sadie, with my foot while I type. Oh, and trying to decide whether or not to order a new, spiral-type dough hook for my mixer. It has the "C" shaped one.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 25, 2009)

Took a break from doing dinner dishes and checking out DC.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2009)

Finally...kicking back in the recliner.  I'm half-watching _60 Minutes_ while I play on DC.  Have a Grey Goose cocktail as a reward for "being at it" most of the day.  Time to veg.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 25, 2009)

cooking 2 pork loins due to an accidental defrosting

 sanding my dining room ceiling

... wasting time on the computer in avoidance of said ceiling


----------



## babetoo (Jan 26, 2009)

wishing i could take a nap, no sleep last night with cold. and i feel lousy. am i always complaining?  sometimes i think so. will try to watch it. lol


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 26, 2009)

making lima bean soup and playing on DC.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 26, 2009)

Watching Kitchen Nightmares while dinner cooks and checking DC.


----------



## dave the baker (Jan 26, 2009)

Waiting for my "Cottage Dill" bread to cool so I can have it with homemade vegatable beef soup for supper.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 26, 2009)

Eating ice cream to celebrate the OFFICIAL END of my holiday season!!! 
My Daughter's b-day is in early Nov, 1 son is Jan 2nd, today is the other son's. 
The gatherings are constant from Halloween until Jan 26th. 
YAY!!!!!! I'M DONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 26, 2009)

Awww, Suzi.  We have one of those birthday "waves," too.  I know how it feels.  It's exhausting.  Glad you weathered the storm.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 31, 2009)

Just finished putting the kitchen back together after the delivery of my new stove!   I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!!!!  

Now to planning the dinner menu to christen it!


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 31, 2009)

Dave the baker, could you post the veg beef soup recipe?


----------



## babetoo (Jan 31, 2009)

trying to work up enthusiam to clean my fridge and microwave. catching up on new posts


----------



## dave the baker (Jan 31, 2009)

JustMeTo:  I'd be happy to; it's really a "little of this, little of that" kind of recipe.

1 lb or so of chuck, diced small (that's my way; some like it large)
Brown lightly in batches, drain oil from pot.

add: 2-3 C good beef stock, return beef to pot
add: 1 turnip, diced small
       1 or 2 carrots, depending on size, sliced 1/4 to 1/3 inch

simmer for 30 min or so (take your time, there's no rush)

add: 1 med yellow (or brown) onion, medium dice
       3 stalks celery, 1/2 " slice
add more beef stock as the situation demands

simmer 30 min or so

add: 2 russet potatoes, pared and 1" dice
       1 14oz can petite dice tomatoes, undrained

simmer till spuds tender, adding more stock to your liking.

You can also add, at the end, a small 6-8 oz can of peas or corn (drained) if you like.  Sometimes I like, sometimes, I don't.

Sorry to get back to you so late, we spent the day sailing and whale watching.  Soaked up plenty of sun; kinda pooped.

Enjoy the soup!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Making hamburgers for the freezer, cleaning the kitchen and prepping the dehydrator for apples and bananas.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 31, 2009)

suziquzie said:


> Eating ice cream to celebrate the OFFICIAL END of my holiday season!!!
> My Daughter's b-day is in early Nov, 1 son is Jan 2nd, today is the other son's.
> The gatherings are constant from Halloween until Jan 26th.
> YAY!!!!!! I'M DONE!!!!!!!!


I hear ya, Suzie. Our birthday wave starts in March and doesn't end until October. It's crazy!!! BTW, Happy Birthday to your son! (Which son is it?)


----------



## pugger (Feb 1, 2009)

Surfing the net while watching (not even half-heartedly) another tired Sat nite live episode.


----------



## attie (Feb 1, 2009)

As the weather gets worse we are hiding inside from the strong wind and torrential rain today [Sunday] as a Cyclone heads towards us. The wind has really started to pick up in the past few hours and the roads are closing so it could be an interesting night.


----------



## radhuni (Feb 1, 2009)

I am having my evening tea.


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 1, 2009)

Getting ready for the super bowl - snackies, etc..........  no cooking supper tonite!


----------



## roadfix (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm waiting for my business to die down so I can close shop, go home, and watch the SB.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Watching Jennifer Hudson abuse our National Anthem!! holy moly!!


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 1, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I hear ya, Suzie. Our birthday wave starts in March and doesn't end until October. It's crazy!!! BTW, Happy Birthday to your son! (Which son is it?)


 

Awww thank you! It was Nathan, the middle one. 
Thankfully in his mind when you are 5 you have to now put on your OWN socks. 
Whatever works!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 1, 2009)

just finished hair coloring, blond again,lol, and a shower. my friend came by for a visit . brought me lots of lemons.and a book. she is having serious med. problems so was very good of her. 

my handyman brought his kids to meet me and gave them home made lemon pound cake. he color my hair. busy busy sunday


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2009)

eating chips and giggling. 

Hey babetoo, did you use those tangelos up yet?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

We are finally watching the movie "The Last Templar."  We have started it about three times, but James has fallen asleep every time!  We are over halfway through the first part now, so I think we will make it this time!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 1, 2009)

Watching the Super Bowl - yippee! I actually get play-by-play in English this year on ESPN International, so it's a bit more fun. Spent the morning painting, spent the afternoon with friends, got home, made dinner, now time to SIT DOWN and take a breather.


----------



## Erinny (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm up here in the loft on my trusty laptop visiting with you nice folks. J and K are downstairs watching "Dr. Zhivago" and munching on cheddar cheese popcorn.
I have mint tea and a bag of peanuts up here.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 1, 2009)

I am laying in bed, leg propped up on a chair inverted on the bed with a flattened cardboard box and pillow on it for support, typing on the laptop and watching the end of Princess Bride after having a wonderful dinner made and delivered by a wonderful friend!


----------



## Toots (Feb 1, 2009)

I just got done watching the Superbowl and I'm going to bed in a few minutes.  I wish it wasn't Sunday night - I could use another day off!


----------



## fahriye (Feb 4, 2009)

After being in the kitchen almost all day, I am relaxing now and going to watch a nice movie on TV. Then read couple of pages before I drop to sleep.


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 4, 2009)

Just took two loaves of Basque Sheepherder's Bread out of the oven (Boy, it smell's good!)  and am now doing some wood carving.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 4, 2009)

Helping DH put the finishing touches on our hardwood floor in the bedroom.  I have the tough jobs - soaking labels off the base board and holding the boards when he cuts LOL!!!


----------



## cara (Feb 4, 2009)

take care of your leg ;o)

I just baked about 45 Muffins for the birthday of my friends twins - they'll be 15 tomorrow.. anybody in need of two 15-year-old-girls?


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Cara - everyone says that but don't realize that is exactly what I am doing!!!!  My "tough jobs" require me to sit in a chair and hold things or rub off labels.  I have my leg up, am listening to good music and just sit back and grab the boards every once in awhile!


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 4, 2009)

Laurie: You'd best better be , girl.

Cara:  Having raised four wacko daughters of my own, I must respectfully decline your generous offer.


----------



## cara (Feb 4, 2009)

dave, I think my friend would be glad if she could get rid of at least one of her in total 3 girls... ;o)


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 4, 2009)

No doubt - been there myself.  Tell her "This too shall pass".  We lived through it, so anybody can.  We had a couple of real Lulu's!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got home from work.. it's around 4:30 pm.  What a POOP of a day!  I threw on my jammies and relaxing with a drink and just had a handful of potato chips.   Tomorrow will be better.   Well, that is what I hope for.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 7, 2009)

I hope I didn't kill this thread.

Right now, I'm waiting for dinner to get done.  I made chicken/stuffing casserole, and it's taking longer than I expected.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 8, 2009)

I am watching a movie, getting ready to enter my nightly sweepstakes (about 150 a night--thankfully most just take a couple clicks!), and wishing this cold would go away.

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 8, 2009)

Just had my shower and getting ready for bed - getting up early tomorrow - going to the WinterNationals, first drag races of the season!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 8, 2009)

checking on here right now. need to go and tie quilt. and start on the pillow


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 8, 2009)

Just got home from the Winternational Drags - which got rained out!  Bummer


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 8, 2009)

Watching a bad movie on SiFi channel.


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 8, 2009)

Avoiding the fact that I have two midterms on Tuesday and didn't touch my books at all this weekend.


----------



## Toots (Feb 8, 2009)

I am surfing the net and watching the Grammys.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got up about 45 minutes ago, made lunches and now waiting to get in the bathroom.


----------



## brentg (Feb 9, 2009)

Just returned from lunch with my coworkers, now spending some time getting caught up on DC chatter.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 9, 2009)

about to replenish a glass of red wine and start searing some pig in the skillet.

and of course chat with you all until the Top Chef rerun comes on at 5


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 7, 2009)

Right now , I am on DC , and I will go back to reading a good book.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2009)

Just put some chicken "parts" in a pot to turn them into stock.  Munching on some Necco conversation hearts left from Valentine's Day.  Buck loved them, so I bought a bag in his memory.

While the stock is cooking I'm going to plant some seeds for my veggie garden.  By the time it's ready to plant outside the starter plants should be just about perfect.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 7, 2009)

Puttering..getting stuff ready for company tonight for dinner. Made Mama's Chocolate Mayo cake from her website. Bread is made, pork is cooking in the crockpot, need to get the green beans ready for the steamer. Thinking about a cup of coffee with DH. Guess I'll go ask him if he wants one - bye for now!


----------



## dave the baker (Mar 7, 2009)

Building a new front porch and steps and my back hurts.  Break time!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2009)

Just finished bottling up 5 1/2 pints of yummy homemade chicken stock and am sitting down watching the national news.  Have the ingredients out on the counter for a martini...soon.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 7, 2009)

Watching Tennessee and Auburn Girls Basketball....SEC Tournament.........


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 7, 2009)

Watching a DVD (Hunt for Red October), studying Spanish on my computer, checking my Email, corresponding on DC, with a glass of white wine. Nice way to wind down the day.


----------



## Seajaye (Mar 7, 2009)

Watching the food network and searching for recipes.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2009)

mbasiszta said:


> Watching a DVD (Hunt for Red October), studying Spanish on my computer, checking my Email, corresponding on DC, with a glass of white wine. Nice way to wind down the day.



Love that movie.  I think I'll have to dig it out of my stash and watch it this week.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 7, 2009)

What do you mean, what am I doing right now?Isn't that quite obvious that I am typing on my computer, answering this question?


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 7, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> What do you mean, what am I doing right now?Isn't that quite obvious that I am typing on my computer, answering this question?


Say what? Only one thing at a time? Can you walk and chew gum?   

What ELSE are you doing?


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 8, 2009)

mbasiszta said:


> Say what? Only one thing at a time? Can you walk and chew gum?
> 
> What ELSE are you doing?



Well right now I am again typing on my computer and answering your question. But if you mean if I were to get up front in front of the computer right now, it would be... going to get my second cup of coffee, let the dogs in the house, feed the cats outside, feed the cats inside, say good morning to my mother for the third time (she has dementia and can't remember the last 2 morning greetings.) And finally come back to the computer and talk to you guys again.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 8, 2009)

That's more like it. Just getting up myself. Watching TV (CSI Miami), checking my Email, organizing my "to do" list for the day, corresponding on DC, with a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2009)

listening to "Willie and The Wheel" - western swing by Mr. Nelson and Asleep at the Wheel.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

Replacing the floor in our room. It was falling through from having particle wood. Dumb manufacturer. Didn't even have vertical bracing either. Already bruised and hands feel like their gonna come off, lol


----------



## Katie H (Mar 8, 2009)

Watching the 1989 Bruce Willis movie, _In Country._  It was filmed here and it's amazing how many places/things/houses I recognize.  Pretty cool.


----------



## mikki (Mar 8, 2009)

doing little things that I can get done for my DD wedding and planning her bridal shower.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 8, 2009)

I am in the middle of a rest hour trying to catch up with what I had missed when I was last here. I have a lot of catching up to do but I can only do it when my puppy is asleep. Then back to the grind...play training and the house, and the cleaning and the sewing then the cooking dinner, etc. When this day is done, I will be dead to the world for the night...you know...a tired dog is a good dog. That goes for me and my puppy...I do not know about being good while asleep though...


----------



## Katie H (Mar 8, 2009)

Watching a Victor Borge special on PBS.  I'm sore from laughing.  He just finished "inflationary language" and is in the middle of "phonetic punctuation."  What a guy!!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 8, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Watching a Victor Borge special on PBS.  I'm sore from laughing.  He just finished "inflationary language" and is in the middle of "phonetic punctuation."  What a guy!!!!



I love him. Last year before the holidays our church had a talent show to raise money for the youth. My husband did a Victor Borge style skit on the piano, it was cute.


----------



## luvs (Mar 8, 2009)

gonna study braising meats. only a few pages assigned instead of like 2 chapters. whew!! cause it's early 'cept so is my waking time so i'm sleepy.


----------

